# Single Hop Beers(info Thread)



## Mr Bond (23/3/07)

I have been tinkering with beers made with a single variety of hop on and off for a few years.
It allows me to get an idea of the true character of a hop so i can figure out if i like it,and where it might fit into a future style or beer i wish to make.
From reading various other threads I've noticed that there are quite a few other brewers who are doing the same or thinking of adopting this method.
My thoughts are that starting this thread would be a good opportunity for us to post some notes/results and share our collective knowledge for all to see.
With the ever increasing range of new hops becoming available it seems timely.
Being lucky enough to score a place in MAH's tassie halertau trial has been the catalyst for this idea.

I will be posting a review of my all palisade ale shortly as a starter, but if anyone wants to jump in first with a post go 4 it.

A simple format of grist, yeast and of course hopping regime with IBU's etc would be good. Followed by tasting and results.
If a beer is then shared with other forum members they could add to the the thread with their impressions of the hop.
To keep things on topic and to avoid clogging withcrap a forum member could then PM the author for more info or help, rather than endless questions and opinions based on guesswork.Without trying to sound too Nazi like I would hope to keep it to tried and tested info and not conjecture.

If for example you wanted info on a hop,just typing it into the search function should bring this thread up on the list page if that hop has been featured on it.

Cheers ,Dave


----------



## warrenlw63 (23/3/07)

Totatlly brilliant Dave... What a great idea! :beerbang: :beerbang: 

Edit: I know T.D. has done a few hop varietal beers. He should be able to post some good stuff.

Warren -


----------



## Mr Bond (23/3/07)

*Palisade Ale*

85% Weyerman Munich II
3% Carapils
5% Maize
7% Dextrose

Single infusion mash @ 66c(90 min).

Palisade(7.3 AA) to 35 IBU @ 60 min
1 gram/litre @15 min
1 gram/litre @5 min
1 gram/litre @0 min.

Tim Taylor LL yeast.

This was an experiment with M II as a base malt also.The maize and dex were added to counter what I thought may be a heavier body from the Munich.I was reading alot of guff on Brit ales at the time and borrowed the idea from the fullers london pride recipes.
The TT yeast is supposed to dry things out a bit as well.

Nice orange colour with a chill haze similar to what MO gives me.

Aroma is dominantly apricots with a faint undertone of citrus.
taste is of stone fruit and oranges.Vague cattiness that some US hops give me.
Finish is clean and crisp with a woody dryness.

This hop reminds me of Challenger in its flava and Northern brewer in its Bitterness and woody finish.
Not really a great hop for aroma,but I could see it fitting into a californian common/steam beer as a flava component that would compliment and add depth to NB.


----------



## brendanos (23/3/07)

No longer do we each have to trial every single hop - viva la wiki!


----------



## T.D. (23/3/07)

Yeah, of late I have been doing quite a few single hop beers. In fact on Sunday I am doing another one with none other than Tassie Hallertau!

My general recipe for trying new hops is as follows:

1.045-1.050 OG

80% Ale malt
15% Munich
5% Wheat

60min addition to around 28-30 IBUs
1g/L @ 20
1g/L @ 10
1g/L @ 5
1g/L @ flameout or dry hop


So far I have used this recipe, or very small variations of it, for Mt Hood, Aussie Cascade and Nelson Sauvin. And in the future I will be doing it for Tassie Hallertau, Aussie Cluster (may drop the 10min and flameout addition for this one), Hallertau Mittelfrueh and possibly NZ Willamette.

This grain bill is perfect for a sessional pale ale and is also clean enouigh to show off the characteristics of the hops properly. The Mt Hood version is probably one of the best beers I have brewed. It really did go down well. I am really keen to try the Hallertau Mittelfrueh plugs in the exact same quantities to see how it compares. 

Its great fun to try all these different hop varieties, and it also helps to build experience of what hops do what to the final beer. 

I know Duff has also played around with recipes very similar to this. I had the peasure of trying one of these beers he brewed with 100% Columbus. It was a top class drop!


Edit: I will put together some tasting notes etc when I get a chance over the next few days and post them...


----------



## Mr Bond (24/3/07)

T.D. said:


> Its great fun to try all these different hop varieties, and it also helps to build experience of what hops do what to the final beer.
> 
> 
> Edit: I will put together some tasting notes etc when I get a chance over the next few days and post them...



Couldn't agree more!

Input from brewers of your ilk is the main reason i started this thread.All this data is too good not to share.
Looking 4ward to your contributions.


----------



## T.D. (24/3/07)

Below are some notes on some of the single hop beers I have done so far.

*Mt Hood*

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 16.25 L 
Boil Size: 21.25 L
Estimated OG: 1.042 SG
Estimated Color: 10.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 30.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.70 kg Joe White Traditional Ale (5.9 EBC) Grain 81.1 % 
0.50 kg Joe White Munich, Light (17.7 EBC) Grain 15.0 % 
0.13 kg Joe White Wheat Malt (3.5 EBC) Grain 3.9 % 
30.00 gm Mt. Hood [3.70%] (60 min) Hops 18.4 IBU 
17.00 gm Mt. Hood [3.70%] (20 min) Hops 6.3 IBU 
17.00 gm Mt. Hood [3.70%] (10 min) Hops 3.8 IBU 
17.00 gm Mt. Hood [3.70%] (5 min) Hops 2.1 IBU 
19.00 gm Mt. Hood [3.70%] (0 min) - 
1 Pkgs SafAle English Ale (DCL Yeast #S-04) Yeast-Ale 


I was seriously blown away by this hop! It is closely related to hallertau, and is more or less the US equivalent. My interest in Mt Hood began when I was on a microbrewery tour in Canada and snuck a look at the brewsheet on one of the fermenters. The beer was a straw coloured pale ale that had a really nice hallertau hop character. I was totally expecting to see "hallertau" in the hop schedule but it was 100% Mt Hood! I had been keen to try and make a sessional pale ale with hallertau ever since tyrying Mountain Goat Pale Ale. This Mt Hood is a great hop for this style. The recipe above is hoppier than Mountain Goat Pale Ale but it has a very similar flavour. If you can grab a bottle of the Mountain Goat it will be a good example of the characteristics of Mt Hood (even though I believe it is brewed with hallertau).


----------



## T.D. (24/3/07)

*Ahtanum*

The grain bills I have used for these single hop beers differs depending on the hop and the mood I'm in. In this case, since its an American hop I decided to go with a fairly stock standard APA grain bill.

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 17.00 L 
Boil Size: 22.73 L
Estimated OG: 1.040 SG
Estimated Color: 17.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 38.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.90 kg Joe White Traditional Ale (5.9 EBC) Grain 94.5 % 
0.17 kg Joe White Dark Crystal (216.7 EBC) Grain 5.5 % 
12.00 gm Saaz (Belgian) [8.00%] (60 min) Hops 15.6 IBU 
25.00 gm Ahtanum [5.70%] (20 min) Hops 14.0 IBU 
25.00 gm Ahtanum [5.70%] (10 min) Hops 8.4 IBU 
50.00 gm Ahtanum [5.70%] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep)Hops - 
1 Pkgs Safale American Ale (DCL Yeast #US-56) Yeast-Ale 


Unfortunately with this one I totally missed my target gravity and ended up with a BU:GU ratio getting close on 1:1. Not exactly the ideal outcome for a 1.040 OG beer! :angry: 

Anyway, if nothing else this gave me a really clear idea of what AHtanum is like as a hop variety. All the stats say its basically a substitute for cascade. I think it would be a closer substitute for Chinook. Or possibly somewhere between Centennial and Chinook. It has quite a bite to it, and a fairly strong "pine needle" aroma and flavour. I found it a little harsh in this beer, but I would say this had much more to do with the OTT bitterness than the actual hop variety.

I think the main thing I found with this hop is that I don't think its a perfect substitute for cascade, and its nowhere near amarillo (which are the two varieties the specs compare it to). It is still very much that quintessential American citrus etc, but it has quite a bite to it, more like Chinook (but not as grapefruity) I reckon. I think it could be really nice if used in conjunction with cascade and amarillo in a big APA or AAA. It would probably also be a really good hop in an American IPA.


Edit: I know this beer isn't technically 100% Ahtanum but it is in terms of flavour/aroma hops...


----------



## jimmyjack (24/3/07)

I did a single hop Nelson Sauvin which came out sensational
Taste was Passionfruit and grapes

3.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 56.3 % 
1.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.6 SRM) Grain 18.8 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (1.8 SRM) Grain 18.8 % 
0.33 kg Carared (Weyermann) (24.0 SRM) Grain 6.2 % 
25.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [12.20%] (20 min) Hops 20.8 IBU 
40.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [12.20%] (5 min) Hops 11.0 IBU 
15.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [12.20%] (10 min) Hops 7.5 IBU 
40.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [12.20%] (1 min) Hops 2.4 IBU 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1.16 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs California Ale (White Labs #WLP001) Yeast-Ale 

Also just carbed up a single hopped Saaz B CAP which is the tastiest Lager I have ever brewed. 
Taste is Lemons and Lime

4.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.6 SRM) Grain 75.5 % 
1.00 kg Corn, Flaked (1.3 SRM) Grain 18.9 % 
0.30 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM) Grain 5.7 % 
30.00 gm B Saaz [7.00%] (60 min) Hops 19.6 IBU 
30.00 gm B Saaz [7.00%] (10 min) Hops 7.1 IBU 
30.00 gm B Saaz [7.00%] (3 min) Hops 2.4 IBU 
1.00 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
22.00 L Rain water Water 
1 Pkgs SafLager German Lager (DCL Yeast #S-189) Yeast-Lager 

Cheers, JJ


----------



## Jye (24/3/07)

T.D. said:


> *Ahtanum*
> 
> It has quite a bite to it, and a fairly strong "pine needle" aroma and flavour. I found it a little harsh in this beer, but I would say this had much more to do with the OTT bitterness than the actual hop variety.



Thanks for this review TD, I have mean meaning to try Ahtanum and dont mind the aroma of pine needles. This will definitely be the hop for my next blonde.

Somebody posted this link in another thread that I cant find now, 'Experimenting with Hops'. It could also be useful when trying to describe your single hop beers since it has a large list of descriptive terms.


----------



## Stuster (24/3/07)

Well, I've done quite a few of these. Unfortunately, none have had the same recipe which kind of detracts from the experiment, but I've been very interested in seeing how one hop works at a time. My record keeping gets better through the time of these brews so there may be some missing info here and there.  

BTW, liked the info on Ahtanum and Mt Hood, T.D. I've got both those hops in the freezer and have been wondering exactly what to do with them. :super: 

Starting with a Glacier Pale Ale.

32L batch
OG 1050
EBC 12
IBUs 34

Traditional Ale Malt 6kg
150L Crystal Malt 260g
JW Wheat 640g	

All glacier - [email protected], 30, 15, FO	
Pacific Ale Yeast WLP041

This was a great summer beer. Glacier is citrusy, perhaps lemony was the best description. But it's a very smooth hop and gave a balanced beer that was very light and refreshing.


Chinook Pale Ale

26L Batch
OG 1050
FG 1012
EBC 14
IBUs 43

2.3kg JW Trad Ale
2.3kg JW Export Pilsner
450g JW Munich
450g Powells Wheat
270g JW Crystal

All Chinook. [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

California Ale V WLP051

A rather different beast to the Glacier PA, this one was all late hops, but had a strong, harsh hoppiness. I wasn't overly happy with this one, although others whose opinion I respect did like it. The hoppiness balance was much more to the bitterness, even though it was a hopburst, with not enough aroma. Chinook definitely packs some wallop. Definitely use with care.

More to come when I have some time.


----------



## T.D. (24/3/07)

Jye said:


> I have mean meaning to try Ahtanum and dont mind the aroma of pine needles. This will definitely be the hop for my next blonde.



Sounds good Jye, report back on how it goes. I wouldn't go too hard on the hopping though, maybe just 1g/L for flavour and 1g/L for aroma, or perhaps less than that even. I think this is definitely a hop that can be overdone.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (24/3/07)

*Challenger*

*Balltearer IPA 
India Pale Ale * 


Type: All Grain
Date: 20/06/2004 
Batch Size: 21.00 L
Brewer: Mark Rasheed 
Boil Size: 28.00 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: My Equipment 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.70 kg Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt (9.9 EBC) Grain 100.0 % 
30.00 gm Challenger [7.00%] (60 min) Hops 29.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Challenger [7.00%] (30 min) Hops 10.0 IBU 
30.00 gm Challenger [7.00%] (15 min) Hops 7.9 IBU 
20.00 gm Challenger [7.00%] (5 min) Hops 3.3 IBU 
20.00 gm Challenger [7.00%] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile
Measured Original Gravity: 1.068 SG 
Measured Final Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Actual Alcohol by Vol: 7.6 % 
Bitterness: 50.6 IBU 
Est Color: 17.4 EBC

This was a beer brewed sometime ago (almost 3 years) however it stands out in my memory as great single hop drop.
The aroma was unbelievably like marmalade and flavour was dominated by citrus fruit (not like the US C hops) more like oranges but with some real spicy flavours too. 
I would like to brew it again now that this thread has come up and I have just picked up a bag of Maris Otter so it is on the list and I will report back when I have brewed it. I will probably try it with Wyeast 1028.

C&B
TDA


----------



## mje1980 (25/3/07)

On tuesday i will be brewing an all first gold bitter. After that i will be dumping an exact same grist on the slury, and doing an all hallertau ( german ) bitter. I love the crisp smoothness of hallertau, and i've got 400g, so it i better use it up!. Good topic !


----------



## johnno (25/3/07)

I like to make a beer with one hop variety to try and get a good idea of what to expect from the hop.

I currently have an all Aussie cascade apa in primary, wil rack to secondary today if it is ready and hopefully bottle next weekend.

One thing I did notice making this last weekend was that the Aussie cascade did not seem as aromatic or as strong in flavour as the US cascade.

cheers
johnno


----------



## Mr Bond (25/3/07)

Cool, Looking 4 ward to seeing your sensory notes in the future.Glad to see this thread being embraced ,should be a good reference .


----------



## T.D. (25/3/07)

I bottled an Aussie Cascade APA this morning actually. I agree with Johnno that it doesn't seem to have as much of that intense American aroma as the US stuff, but it does seem to have a bit of spicy citrus there which is good. I have posted my recipe below, I'll post some comments when its carbed up and ready to drink. This was another one where I missed my efficiency estimate and got a very high BU:GU ratio. I really need to get some more consistency in my extract efficiency. Gave the mill a good going over the other day so hopefully it will be ok from now on.


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.01 L
Estimated OG: 1.043 SG
Estimated Color: 16.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 39.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 60.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.20 kg Joe White Traditional Ale (5.9 EBC) Grain 94.9 % 
0.28 kg Joe White Crystal (141.8 EBC) Grain 5.1 % 
20.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [10.00%] (60 min) Hops 22.0 IBU 
25.00 gm Cascade (Aussie) [5.50%] (20 min) Hops 9.2 IBU 
25.00 gm Cascade (Aussie) [5.50%] (10 min) Hops 5.5 IBU 
25.00 gm Cascade (Aussie) [5.50%] (5 min) Hops 3.0 IBU 
25.00 gm Cascade (Aussie) [5.50%] (Dry Hop) Hops - 
1 Pkgs Safale American Ale (DCL Yeast #US-56) Yeast-Ale


----------



## johnno (25/3/07)

5.00 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 83.3 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 16.7 % 
28.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (60 min) Hops 14.2 IBU 
28.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (45 min) Hops 13.0 IBU 
28.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (30 min) Hops 10.9 IBU 
28.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (15 min) Hops 7.1 IBU 
28.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (5 min) Hops 2.8 IBU 
28.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (0 min) Hops - 
0.25 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Thames Valley Ale (Wyeast Labs #1275) Yeast-Ale 



Hi T.D.

There is my recipe. I must say that this version of the cascade is not very good. I did not even get any strong citrus flavour in the tasting.

They have a lng way to go before they are anywhere near the US cascade.

cheers
johnno


----------



## tangent (25/3/07)

helped a mate brew this the other day:

Fermentables
Ingredient	Amount	%	When
German Pilsner Malt 4.40 kg 96.7 % In Mash/Steeped
German Melanoidin Malt 0.15 kg 3.3 % In Mash/Steeped


Hops
Variety	Alpha	Amount	Form	When
NZ Sticklebract 12.0 16 g Pelletized Hops All Of Boil
NZ Sticklebract 12.0 5 g Pelletized Hops 5 Min From End

quite surprised how good the old Sticklebract smells as the pellets hit the wort.


----------



## lucas (18/8/07)

this is apparently a wiki topic discussion, but I'm unable to find the corresponding wiki page. anyone know where it went?


----------



## Mr Bond (16/9/07)

lucas said:


> this is apparently a wiki topic discussion, but I'm unable to find the corresponding wiki page. anyone know where it went?



Dunno, had to use the search function  to find it as well.


----------



## Muggus (20/9/07)

tangent said:


> helped a mate brew this the other day:
> 
> Fermentables
> Ingredient	Amount	%	When
> ...


I recently made a lager using almost exclusively Sticklebract, with a tiny bit of Hallertau. The lager itself turned out dry bodied, accentuating the hops moreso. Has a pugent 'pine-cone' like aroma to it, citrusy, some tropical fruitiness with an underlying woodiness. Bit brutal on the taste buds with a grassy, woody bitterness, but some nice fruitiness i'd liken to passionfruit and lemon peel. Never tried anything like it before to be honest.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (21/9/07)

I've made an all amarillo APA and a all hallertau (german) weizen

Both turn out nicely

Though I have to admit that a combination of hops give a little more complexity 

Cheers


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/9/07)

I tasted my All Saaz Pale Ale this arvo

4.5kg BB Ale malt
500gm wheat

90gms Saaz @60Mins (2.2% AA)
45gms Saaz @ 15mins 
45gms Saaz @ 5mins


Tastes AWSOME....


----------



## AndrewQLD (21/9/07)

Summer'ish style ale, single hop, single malt variety, quite drinkable.

5 kg pale ale malt
15g cascade FWH 90min
25g cascade boil 80 minutes
15g cascade boil 20 minutes
20g cascade boil 5 minutes
25g cascade 0 minutes

Definately showcases the hops and tastes great, even though the american varieties aren't among my favourites. A lot of flavour for a very pale beer.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## johnno (21/9/07)

I too have made all Saaz ale.

Came out awesome. I didn't really know what to expect. Highly recomended. Fermented at 20C


5.50 kg Powells Pilsner (Powells Malts) (3.0 EBC) Grain 90.16 % 
0.30 kg Powells Caramalt (Powells Malt) (22.0 EBC) Grain 4.92 % 
0.30 kg Powells Wheat (Powells Malts) (2.0 EBC) Grain 4.92 % 
78.00 gm Saaz [3.50 %] (60 min) Hops 25.2 IBU 
28.00 gm Saaz [3.50 %] (30 min) Hops 6.9 IBU 
28.00 gm Saaz [3.50 %] (15 min) Hops 4.5 IBU 
28.00 gm Saaz [3.50 %] (5 min) Hops 1.8 IBU 
28.00 gm Saaz [3.50 %] (0 min) Hops - 
0.25 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 

Used a US 56 dry.

cheers
johnno


----------



## devo (11/3/08)

I just tapped a brew last week using 100% BB ale malt, 100% NZ Green Bullet flowers for bittering, flavour, aroma and a Nottingham dried yeast satchel.

Turned out to be a pretty good drop.... NZ Grn Bullets have some wonderful aroma/taste qualities a wells as it's obvious high bittering properties.


----------



## warrenlw63 (11/3/08)

Good news Devo. :beer: 

Makes you feel good testing the old brewing skills on something simple too... Not many places for the mistakes to hide on beers like that.

Warren -


----------



## devo (11/3/08)

agree, some of the most basic brews are often the best.


----------



## lowtech (12/3/08)

devo said:


> I just tapped a brew last week using 100% BB ale malt, 100% NZ Green Bullet flowers for bittering, flavour, aroma and a Nottingham dried yeast satchel.
> 
> Turned out to be a pretty good drop.... NZ Grn Bullets have some wonderful aroma/taste qualities a wells as it's obvious high bittering properties.



Similar to??? What would you liken it to comparatively?


----------



## devo (12/3/08)

lowtech said:


> Similar to??? What would you liken it to comparatively?



Well the bitterness is smoother like Horizons rather than say POR! Not as stabby. But with regards to flavour/aroma...as I said before faint lemon/pine which seems consistent with other descriptions I've read about this variety. I can't say comparatively because honestly it's qualities are new to me compared to other hops I've used in the past.


----------



## winkle (18/3/08)

devo said:


> I just tapped a brew last week using 100% BB ale malt, 100% NZ Green Bullet flowers for bittering, flavour, aroma and a Nottingham dried yeast satchel.
> 
> Turned out to be a pretty good drop.... NZ Grn Bullets have some wonderful aroma/taste qualities a wells as it's obvious high bittering properties.



Might try this one Devo - what size were the hop additions?


----------



## warrenlw63 (18/3/08)

winkle said:


> Might try this one Devo - what size were the hop additions?



Well tempted myself Winkle... After previous experiences with GB, I wouldn't mind giving it a bash with S189 B) 

Warren -


----------



## therook (18/3/08)

warrenlw63 said:


> Well tempted myself Winkle... After previous experiences with GB, I wouldn't mind giving it a bash with S189 B)
> 
> Warren -




You've gone S189 crazy Wazza.

Rook


----------



## warrenlw63 (18/3/08)

No stress lager yeast. What's not to love?  

Warren -


----------



## devo (18/3/08)

winkle said:


> Might try this one Devo - what size were the hop additions?



winkle

I posted it in the recipe section of this site as "_Devo's GB Ale_".

BTW I had 10 of my mates over the other night for a poker game and they preferred the GB over my APA hop fantastic. They also killed 2.5 corny kegs of homebrew!


----------



## popdog (18/3/08)

G'day all.

I really like the idea of single hop beers. Couple months back me and my brother whipped a brew inspired by Rogue's Brutal Bitter, ie. all Crystal hops. Turned out a real winner, the bitterness was clean as and it had a really nice floral hop flavour/aroma. I should have got to the keg earlier though as by the time the bulk of it was drunk much of the hop aroma was gone. 

Just cracked the first pot from a another brew I did and am not as happy. I reckon this baby was sitting on the trub for a little too long. Had a few complications because this was my first AG by myself. I hopped it with 90g of Columbus and was expecting it to be off the Richter, but it's surprisingly tame. Not much hop aroma even though I through 30gs in at knock off. Maybe I should chuck some B Saaz in the keg. There are a few suspect flavours as well from sitting a warm fermentor for a little too long I think. Might be one to throw at a party. 

I'm real keen on NZ hops at the moment, might give GB a try next time. I'd try your GB Ale Devo but I reckon I need to refine my brew day before going for that. 

Happy brewing,

popdog


----------



## joecast (18/3/08)

devo said:


> BTW I had 10 of my mates over the other night for a poker game and they preferred the GB over my APA hop fantastic. They also killed 2.5 corny kegs of homebrew!



and you still call them friends  ??


----------



## winkle (22/3/08)

Ta Devo, looks go should put one down next week - might use galaxy as the base malt though :unsure:


----------



## warrenlw63 (7/4/08)

devo said:


> I just tapped a brew last week using 100% BB ale malt, 100% NZ Green Bullet flowers for bittering, flavour, aroma and a Nottingham dried yeast satchel.
> 
> Turned out to be a pretty good drop.... NZ Grn Bullets have some wonderful aroma/taste qualities a wells as it's obvious high bittering properties.



Got to try a bottle of this the other day courtesy of Devo... Highly recommend GB as a single hop. I'm doing me a batch of this soon. :beerbang: 

The dry hop character was bloody brilliant. :wub: 

Warren -


----------



## Fatgodzilla (7/4/08)

Bought a large bag of Perle (6% alpha) a few weeks back and find its a nice little hop. Have used it solely in my last two kegs (a porter and a mild) and reckon its okay. Used both for bitterness and aroma. Am enjoying the effort. Will be sick of it soon though !!!


----------



## winkle (7/4/08)

warrenlw63 said:


> Got to try a bottle of this the other day courtesy of Devo... Highly recommend GB as a single hop. I'm doing me a batch of this soon. :beerbang:
> 
> The dry hop character was bloody brilliant. :wub:
> 
> Warren -



+1 thanks for the recipe Devo. Had to restrain myself from consuming too many samples before it's cleared up :icon_cheers:


----------



## devo (7/4/08)

cheers winkle

I just finished the last bottled version on the weekend  I may do a double batch of this next time around.


----------



## lowtech (8/4/08)

Any one done 100% Target brew, maybe an IPA?

Looking for feedback


----------



## devo (8/4/08)

now that sounds interesting, I've only ever used em for bittering.


----------



## Dave86 (8/4/08)

I've wanted to do one of those for a while! Never tried target hops but wychwood in the UK do one that has inspired me. Go here and click on the circlemaster label. I think we might have a bit of trouble getting plumage archer malt though... :unsure:


----------



## Jye (8/4/08)

Heres a quick description of my Ahtanum and Simcoe Blonde ales.

First up Ahtanum is not a replacement for any american 'C' hop! I dont get any citrus and find it nearly neutral, if anything it is a bit woody and reminds me more of williamette.

Simcoe on the other hand is bloody gorgeous :chug: very fruity and sweetish but not citrus like the C hops. This is a must try for all apa lovers.


----------



## lowtech (8/4/08)

Dave86 said:


> I've wanted to do one of those for a while! Never tried target hops but wychwood in the UK do one that has inspired me. Go here and click on the circlemaster label. I think we might have a bit of trouble getting plumage archer malt though... :unsure:



Found THIS as well, a bit of a mixed review.


----------



## Dave86 (8/4/08)

Just found this as well. Sounds a bit basic but guess anything we get here won't be exactly fresh. Its still on my ever-lengthening "to do" list...


----------



## browndog (8/4/08)

Jye said:


> Heres a quick description of my Ahtanum and Simcoe Blonde ales.
> 
> First up Ahtanum is not a replacement for any american 'C' hop! I dont get any citrus and find it nearly neutral, if anything it is a bit woody and reminds me more of williamette.
> 
> Simcoe on the other hand is bloody gorgeous :chug: very fruity and sweetish but not citrus like the C hops. This is a must try for all apa lovers.



I'm with you on the Ahtanum Jye, I got some off Ross when he first got it in and when I made an APA with it I thought it was very ordinary, still got most of it left at the back of the freezer.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## bconnery (9/4/08)

So continuing with the Ahtanum digression then, Jye and Browndog, and other users, where would you place this hop? As a willamette type use, in an English/US hybrid perhaps. Stick to bittering?
I have a 90g pack sitting unopened in the freezer...


----------



## warrenlw63 (9/4/08)

lowtech said:


> Any one done 100% Target brew, maybe an IPA?
> 
> Looking for feedback



Lowtech

Only used them mainly as a bittering hop. Do the job wonderfully well in that guise. Only late additions I've ever used was in a Porter and I couldn't detect too much through the roast.

Most spec sheets seem to encourage their use as a late hop. My gut reaction is you'd have no problems at all.  

I'd say they probably get a wide berth due to the fact there's at least 4 other English varieties that seem to be favoured in their place.

Warren -


----------



## KoNG (9/4/08)

bconnery said:


> So continuing with the Ahtanum digression then, Jye and Browndog, and other users, where would you place this hop? As a willamette type use, in an English/US hybrid perhaps. Stick to bittering?
> I have a 90g pack sitting unopened in the freezer...




Ive used ahtanum a few times and had very limited results, i'm not a fan at all.
I'd probably double Jye's comment of "woody" and nearly call it overly dry/woody to the point of having a dirt type flavour, if that makes sense.
definately wont be buying that hop again.. especially as an alternative to cascade... bah.! tisn't even close.


----------



## T.D. (9/4/08)

I'll echo KoNG's comments there... I bought a bunch of it thinking it was a cascade equivalent. That's what the blurb said anyway. It has a bit of an "American" flavour (ie C hop) but its more of a piney low alpha version of something like Chinnook. Gives you quite a shock when you jam an APA-style quantity of it into a brew I must say. 

Never again. Its hops like these that bring me to the conclusion that the staple hop variaties (like cascade) are staples for a reason.


----------



## Stuster (9/4/08)

Well, I'll be the lone voice in the wilderness and back Ahtanum. I've only used it the once but it certainly seemed a reasonable hop to me. I used it in a rye pale ale, single hop beer. The hop flavour seemed to me to me definitely along the C hop line, but on the mellow side and worked well with the rye. It did pretty well in the Bitter and Twisted comp and the comments suggested the hop flavour was good, 'complex fruit aromas', 'sweet hop aroma'. All in all, they liked Ahtanum and so should you.


----------



## KoNG (10/4/08)

ok...
on the weekend, i plan to brew an english pale ale with all slov styrian plugs.
brewed what is the same beer a few weeks back at T.D.'s using Hall Mitt plugs.. and it is divine.! yep i say so myself.
Keg is nearly empty now  Good thing is that, T.D. hasnt tapped his keg yet   

This will be my first attempt at bittering and late additions with styrian, should be interesting.
anyone else done it...???


----------



## warrenlw63 (10/4/08)

KoNG said:


> ok...
> on the weekend, i plan to brew an english pale ale with all slov styrian plugs.
> brewed what is the same beer a few weeks back at T.D.'s using Hall Mitt plugs.. and it is divine.! yep i say so myself.
> Keg is nearly empty now  Good thing is that, T.D. hasnt tapped his keg yet
> ...



Ye of short memory (SSB)

Do it and be forever happy. 'Tis good.  

Warren -


----------



## T.D. (10/4/08)

Ahh Styrian... what a great hop. I have never bittered with it, but I'm sure it would do the job nicely - particularly knowing how nice it is late (including dry hopping, ahh so good!)  

I'll be breaking out the Mittlefrueh plugs again this weekend if possible. Also be breaking out the keg of pale ale! :lol:


----------



## KoNG (10/4/08)

warrenlw63 said:


> Ye of short memory (SSB)
> 
> Do it and be forever happy. 'Tis good.
> 
> Warren -



yeh but that wasnt bittered with styrian.!?!?!, this is the single hop thread Warren... 

Alot of my previous bitters have been festooned with lots of late styrian.!
so i agree, i'm sure it will be good.


----------



## warrenlw63 (10/4/08)

KoNG said:


> yeh but that wasnt bittered with styrian.!?!?!, this is the single hop thread Warren...
> 
> Alot of my previous bitters have been festooned with lots of late styrian.!
> so i agree, i'm sure it will be good.



Ah crap! <_< 

I forgot that the 60 min addy was Target... Scuse'em-wah. I'll go back in mah box now. :lol: 

Edit Festooned??? hahahaha wordsmith.

Warren -


----------



## RobW (10/4/08)

Pale ale,

100% JW pils
100% Nelson Sauvin
US05


----------



## warrenlw63 (10/4/08)

RobW said:


> Pale ale,
> 
> 100% JW pils
> 100% Nelson Sauvin
> ...



Hey Rob are those the bottles I've got? How long before I can have at it? :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## RobW (11/4/08)

warrenlw63 said:


> Hey Rob are those the bottles I've got? How long before I can have at it? :beerbang:
> 
> Warren -



Patience grasshopper - wait for the next full moon :icon_cheers:


----------



## warrenlw63 (11/4/08)

RobW said:


> Patience grasshopper - wait for the next full moon :icon_cheers:



Ah good... I can consume it when I turn hairy. :icon_chickcheers: 

Warren -


----------



## RobW (11/4/08)

yep


----------



## winkle (11/4/08)

warrenlw63 said:


> Ah good... I can consume it when I turn hairy. :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> Warren -



Ooh, suits you sir.

View attachment 18495


----------



## lowtech (11/4/08)

RobW said:


> Pale ale,
> 
> 100% JW pils
> 100% Nelson Sauvin
> ...



Hows it taste/smell?
Were you aiming for a blonde/ faux lager?


----------



## troydo (12/4/08)

Well in an attempt to educate myself on varius hops i have been started doing some single hop beers, i did an all czech saaz and it was quite nice, and after reading the "Wars" about POR i have decided to make a single hop pride of ringwood beer.. anyone have a suggested hop schedule? 

i have read its rubbish for flavour and aroma, should i just bitter to 25ibu?


----------



## browndog (12/4/08)

Troydo said:


> Well in an attempt to educate myself on varius hops i have been started doing some single hop beers, i did an all czech saaz and it was quite nice, and after reading the "Wars" about POR i have decided to make a single hop pride of ringwood beer.. anyone have a suggested hop schedule?
> 
> i have read its rubbish for flavour and aroma, should i just bitter to 25ibu?



I've been experimenting with an aussie ale with POR pellets Troy, sticking with the same grain bill and mash temp but playing with the hop additions. I bittered 30 to 35IBU and it was fine, I tried

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

then

[email protected]
[email protected]

then

[email protected]

and the winner [email protected] This left a reasonably clean bittered beer, but you could definitely tell it was POR. The others were just too hoppy to suit the style.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## troydo (13/4/08)

Thanks BD, thats what i was thinking, malts will be 
90% ale
5% wheat
5% crystal


----------



## RobW (14/4/08)

lowtech said:


> Hows it taste/smell?
> Were you aiming for a blonde/ faux lager?



Sorry Lowtech, didn't see this until now.

First time I'd used these hops so I wasn't sure quite what to expect but it had that Sav blanc flavour and aroma although the nose faded over time. Not as pronounced as the Knappstein Enterprise.
I wanted a lighter clean finish so mashed at 64 and fermented with US05 at 16C.
It's an enjoyable beer but not probably one I'd want to drink all the time.

Rob


----------



## T.D. (14/4/08)

I really don't know where the "max 25 IBUs" rule came from with POR. I've gone WAY over 25 IBUs and its been fine. Strangely similar outcome to what you'd expect from almost any other bittering hop (shocking I know!). Anyway, I would say as long as the BU:GU is sensible (ie in style), >25IBUs of POR is just fine.


----------



## bindi (14/4/08)

Made a single hop beer today, done a few now.  

Pilsner (Weyermann) 82.99 % 
Rice, Flaked Grain 9.34 % 
30.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.60 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 19.6 IBU 
20.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.60 %] (30 min) Hops 9.1 IBU 
Sugars 7.68 % 

only 1.055 OG

S-189 Swiss lager yeast.

Smelt great during the boil.


----------



## warrenlw63 (14/4/08)

bindi said:


> Made a single hop beer today, done a few now.
> 
> Pilsner (Weyermann) 82.99 %
> Rice, Flaked Grain 9.34 %
> ...



That's going to be a ripper Bindi! B) 

Warren -


----------



## bindi (14/4/08)

warrenlw63 said:


> That's going to be a ripper Bindi! B)
> 
> Warren -
> [/quot
> ...


----------



## warrenlw63 (14/4/08)

Bindi won't be like Fuggles at all in the finished beer. It's quite orangey in the marmalade sense. Sometimes has a hint of vanilla too. 

As you'd probably know great for Belgians too. 

Warren -


----------



## bindi (14/4/08)

Very true about Belgians and SG, but as you know the yeast drives [has a lot to do] with them. B)


----------



## devo (19/4/08)

Today I'm brewing an 70 IBU IPA using only NZ Southern Cross flowers.


----------



## reVoxAHB (19/4/08)

devo said:


> Today I'm brewing an 70 IBU IPA using only NZ Southern Cross flowers.



Inspired by the hand-balled IPA of a few weeks ago?  

I put my hand up to be your first "taste tester" when this one's ready


----------



## lowtech (19/4/08)

bindi said:


> Smelt like Fuggles so I did a Google search and foud this:
> Quote: Linky



Another LINKY


----------



## devo (19/4/08)

reVox said:


> Inspired by the hand-balled IPA of a few weeks ago?
> 
> I put my hand up to be your first "taste tester" when this one's ready



yes, this is indeed the case and I will be cask conditioning this puppy as well as bottling a couple.


----------



## sponge (4/12/08)

Sorry about diggin up an old thread, but i was having a good old read about single hop beers. Anyone else have any more to add to the list?


----------



## Fents (4/12/08)

did a all millenium ale the other week for the swap was good i thought but a bit to hoppy for others.

going to do an all summer saaz this weekend so i can explore the tassie sazz.


----------



## Katherine (4/12/08)

> did a all millenium ale the other week for the swap was good i thought but a bit to hoppy for others.



What was the IBU???? to hoppy never....


----------



## Fents (4/12/08)

Katie said:


> What was the IBU???? to hoppy never....



high 30's i'd say. probably over did it but hey at least i know the full spectrum of millenium now hey.


----------



## bconnery (4/12/08)

I've just kegged an all Pacific Jade blonde ale. 

It was very hoppy tasting going in. Definite spice/pepper notes to the taste. 

Recipe: PJ Blonde
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Blonde Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 35.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 10.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 28.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2500.00 gm Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 45.87 % 
1400.00 gm Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EGrain 25.69 % 
1000.00 gm Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 18.35 % 
500.00 gm Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 9.17 % 
50.00 gm Carahell (Weyermann) (27.0 EBC) Grain 0.92 % 
30.00 gm Pacific Jade [15.20 %] (Dry Hop 4 days) Hops - 
5.00 gm Pacific Jade [15.20 %] (45 min) Hops 7.7 IBU 
15.00 gm Pacific Jade [15.20 %] (15 min) Hops 12.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Pacific Jade [15.20 %] (5 min) Hops 6.7 IBU 
20.00 gm Pacific Jade [15.20 %] (1 min) Hops 1.4 IBU 
1 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (US56) (DCL Yeast #S-0Yeast-Ale


----------



## warrenlw63 (4/12/08)

I must confess that Galaxy moves up with a bullet (should that be green?) to my single hop beers top of the pops. :icon_drool2: 

Warren -


----------



## reviled (4/12/08)

warrenlw63 said:


> I must confess that Galaxy moves up with a bullet (should that be green?) to my single hop beers top of the pops. :icon_drool2:
> 
> Warren -



+1, Galaxy is awesome :icon_drunk:


----------



## Katherine (4/12/08)

Galaxy for me to...

the aroma is spectacular!


----------



## sponge (4/12/08)

So even with such a high AA its a nice smooth hop?

I must try it...


----------



## Jerry (4/12/08)

sponge said:


> So even with such a high AA its a nice smooth hop?



Yep, great hop with loads of flavour.

Actually drinking an all Galaxy ale at the moment.

Want to keep drinking it but at the same time trying to make it last. Bit difficult!


----------



## drsmurto (4/12/08)

Just went thru my list of beers brewed. A good number of single hop beers in there.

Golden ale - all amarillo
Alt - all spalt
Budvar - all saaz
Knappstein - all nelson sauvin
German Pils - all tettnang
Aussie ale - all POR
Hefeweizen - all tettnang
Brown Porter - all fuggles
Dark Mild - all EKG
4 shades of stout - all green bullet
Oktoberfest - all nelson sauvin
Ruddles County - all Bramling cross.

Didnt realise just how many singel hop beers i have done. 

Like the look of TDAs all challenger IPA back a few pages ago. Have a pack of that waiting to try.

Also have some galaxy to sub in for amarillo in my golden ale and will be having a crack at the SSB.


----------



## Joe Palooka (4/12/08)

sponge said:


> Sorry about diggin up an old thread, but i was having a good old read about single hop beers. Anyone else have any more to add to the list?



Howdy. 
In the secondary is:

4.0kg Joe White Pale
50g Black Patent
40g Cascade 60 min.
15g Cascade 30 min.
15g Cascade 10 min.
30g Cascade in whirlpool
1 pkt. Nottingham

OG 1.050
FG 1.011
Cascade was 6.3(?), So should taste like Cascade. I'll drink it fresh, but keen to know how it will be 3 months.

Was going to be APA, but the 50g was too much for a "pale". When I see it in the glass I'll name it, but I guess it's an A Amber A.

Cheers!


----------



## sponge (4/12/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Just went thru my list of beers brewed. A good number of single hop beers in there.
> 
> Golden ale - all amarillo
> Alt - all spalt
> ...



Hey DrSmurto, which of those above hops have stood out as good hops on their own?


----------



## Quintrex (4/12/08)

sponge said:


> So even with such a high AA its a nice smooth hop?
> 
> I must try it...



It's not smooth, but not harsh either IMO.

I've got a galaxy pale ale at its peak now, tastes awesome, sooooo much passionfruit.
Galaxy Pale Ale

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 22.50 Wort Size (L): 22.50
Total Grain (kg): 5.10
Anticipated OG: 1.057 Plato: 14.15
Anticipated SRM: 5.5
Anticipated IBU: 50.7
Brewhouse Efficiency: 86 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
78.4 4.00 kg. TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt UK 77.43 3
9.8 0.50 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 82.41 2
2.0 0.10 kg. Weyermann Acidulated Germany 0.00 2
9.8 0.50 kg. Weyermann Munich I Germany 78.07 8

Potential represented as % Yield, Coarse Grind As Is.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
10.00 g. Galaxy Pellet 14.40 18.3 First WH
35.00 g. Galaxy Pellet 14.40 18.9 15 min.
40.00 g. Galaxy Pellet 14.40 13.5 5 min.


Yeast
-----
Us05


----------



## drsmurto (4/12/08)

sponge said:


> Hey DrSmurto, which of those above hops have stood out as good hops on their own?



I think they have all worked out to some degree. The grain bills on them are quite different in most cases so its hard to make a call.

I prefer an all saaz pilsner to one using tettnang but the IBUs are different as were the mash schedules. 

Fuggles works well in darker beers, EKG is an all rounder that i use a lot. I'm sure an all styrian bitter would be liquid gold. The combination of all 3 is to die for.

The green bullet stout was liquid silk but like fuggles, it plays a support role to the malts in these styles.

It has been good to find out what each hop does.

That all said, i am still a relatively newcomer to AG, its been a little over a year so i still have soooooo much to learn but have found single hop beers make learning easier. Something has to be simple, my grain bills can be excessive at times.


----------



## buttersd70 (4/12/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Fuggles works well in darker beers, EKG is an all rounder that i use a lot. I'm sure an all styrian bitter would be liquid gold. The combination of all 3 is to die for.



Agree, all 3 together, or any in combo of 2 is great...have done all fuggle and all ekg, as well, and love them both....all styrian bitter? _Why _didn't I think of that already??

Ages ago, when i was doing extracts, I did a bunch of mini batches, side by side....2L batches of 1040, ldm and nothing more....one each with saaz, amarillo, fuggle, styrian, and one with styrian/fuggle in combo, all done to 24IBU and brewed with a neutral yeast.....not great beer by any stretch of the imagination, but definately a good experience to see how each hop tasted on it's own, without anything else to clutter up the palate.


----------

